# Hair jig profiles



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Playing with different profiles tonight out of necessity. Out of my good long fiber black craft fur and wanted to make some walleye jigs to try out tomorrow (actually tonight, Thursday night) night. Watched a guy with some youtube videos talk about liking to use bright head colors with dark plastic baits. Wanted to replicate that with hair. But my only black hair was on the short side. Ended up using chenille instead of thread necks on the dark tails so I could end up with a longer overall bait. Tied a couple of my basic doll fly styles (in bright colors that I have longer fiber hair) in just to compare. Not really sure if I like the chenille bodies on these bigger jigs.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Those outta tear em up, looking good.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

like the look and shape, Ive never used anything but calf tail on mine but may have to try this.


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Look great!


----------

